# hot flashes



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Does anyone know how long after starting on Prempro (HRT) the hot flashes and night sweats start to subside? I have just started a week ago but am wondering how long before i get some relieffrom the flashes and sweats.please give me your imput. Thanks, Sharon


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm taking Estratest HS and it stopped the nights sweats from day 1. But, I think that's very unusual. I would give it a couple of weeks. I think it takes a good 3 months to really adjust to these hormones. I'm on a new adventure with hormones,some of it good some not so good. I'm going to try a compounding pharamacy make up a compound of estrogens and progesterone. I think the naturals have less side effects. I do think the hormones have helped alot with my C.


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Tiss,Thanks for the imput, I guess I was hoping for instant relief but am willing to wait. If I don'tget some relief in a month or so I will contact my doctor again. Boy these hot flashes and sweats are the pits.Sharon


----------

